# SSBBW Clothes...that fit 700lbers like me!



## Pauline (May 19, 2008)

Ive been real happy with a few sites that i buy my clothes from, they seem to be good quality and reasonably priced considering the large size that i need. Is it ok to share online site names here? If so....i wondered where other SSBBW's get their nice clothes from as well.....lets share ideas!:kiss2: 

View attachment dim 2.jpg


----------



## johnnny2005 (May 19, 2008)

Looking as beautiful as ever Pauline!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2008)

Pauline, I would try the Fashion board! That's the best place to post about clothing.


----------



## deepsouthdavina (Jan 4, 2012)

I would love to know where you shop. Could you give me the links?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi...i get my shirts from Sanctuarie.net and i get my stretchy pants (size 10x) from Mizrak.com. I have my panties specially made and bras i get from Roamans.com or womanwithin online too. I love what i find now but cant wait to be smaller so the clothes will be easier to find!

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------

